# New CCI Stinger .22LR - does it make .22 equal .380 for Defense?



## Ala Tom

I have a friend who likes a .22LR Beretta as a defense gun. I have been telling him he should upgrade at least to a .380. So he showed me some new ammo from CCI called "Stinger." I checked its performance specs on line. It shows a 32 gr bullet at a muzzle velocity of 1640 fps with an energy of 191 ft lbs. A quick check of Federal American Eagle #AE380AP shows for an MC 95 gr at 960 fps has an energy of 195 ft lbs. The energies match but the calculated "power" would be less for the .22LR. Using the IDPA power formula, the Stinger has a power factor of 52480 and the AE380AP has a power factor of 91200.

Is the Stinger .22LR good enough for defense?


----------



## MLB

I suppose that depends on where the hit is.

It's a never-ending debate, but I suppose a .45 is better than a .22, and a .22 is better than nothing.


----------



## Bisley

Even if the .22 was equal to a .380 in its terminal effects on the recipient , which is not really saying much, it's a bad self defense choice. Rimfires are considerably more susceptible to misfires than centerfire.

Still, if it's all you have, a well placed round might get the job done.


----------



## TOF

It beats a brick in scare factor.


----------



## Ala Tom

Some others pointed out that the CCI data is for a rifle. I had forgotten that was common with .22 cal data. For a short barrel the velocity and energy would be much lower. Thanks for your replies.

The Stinger is a hollow point so it would best be compared to a .380 hollow point, the best defensive bullet.

I went to BBTI and found they are keeping up with the times. They have a section on the Stinger with its 32 gr bullet from barrels from 2" to 18".

From an 18" barrel, the muzzle energy is 162 ft lb. 
From a 5" barrel, the muzzle energy is 117 ft lb. 
From a 2" barrel, the muzzle energy is 67 ft lb.
(My energy calculations from BBTI's velocity data.)

Obviously, a short-barrel .22 has very little defense capability.


----------

